# Zest?



## Charlietuna (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried using zest in skeeter pee? I'm trying to determine how I should implement this practice with the pee. If anyone has, or believes they have a good recipe for doing this, please share. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## lloyd (Oct 17, 2011)

Hay Brian, I never tried it in skeeter pee but used it in an orange wine. I think that a little goes along way. you could try different amounts of zest in individually corked bottles of skeeter that you have on hand add re-cork and let set for about a week.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm making a Skeeter Pee. What is a Zest? I'm in day 7-8 in the primary.

Edit OK, I figured out what a Zest is though still not sure how many fruits per gallon make a difference.

Thanks.


----------



## ramsis23 (Sep 12, 2014)

*zest*

I've currently got 5 gallons going with zest from some lemons, oranges and grapefruit. I've tasted it everyday after stirring, and it is getting better each day. I'm at day 5 in the primary and racking it soon to the secondary.


----------

